# Solved: Google Chrome, IE, and Safari not Working!



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, so I've been having some computer/internet problems lately, but that's only because someone messed with the router, it's completely fixed now and we have a good new NETGEAR router.
Now I have a good internet connection and all (obviously, because I'm posting this right now) but Google Chrome and Internet Explorer are not working.

*Google Chrome-* Doesn't load any web pages and just shows an error message like this "Invalid Http Request header"

*Internet Explorer-* I forgot what the error message was but it's same as google chrome besides what it says. IE on my computer takes a looooong time to start up, so I only want to start it up if absolutely necessary.

*Safari-* Just doesn't load at all. 

*Rockmelt-* works perfectly fine!

So as you can see, the rockmelt browser works fine, and I'm using it right now. But I like to use google chrome and sometimes safari. If the problem can't be resolved, I'll still settle for rockmelt, but I'd like to fix Google Chrome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Crizle (Oct 11, 2010)

Try going to: Control Panel --> Internet Options --> Connections Tab --> LAN Settings --> See if Proxy server is ticked or not, if it is, untick it.. see how that goes?

Assuming you are on Windows 7, otherwise go through IE and tools Connections then LAN settings etc...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if the proxy does not work, does the web address show http:/// ?

Does anyone else have this issue?

Also if you connect direct the modem does it still occur?


----------



## Crizle (Oct 11, 2010)

Assuming you are not using a proxy, the field should be empty, try un-selecting use proxy server (or remove the http:///) or set the check box to automatically detect settings afterwards.. let me know how it goes..


----------



## Crizle (Oct 11, 2010)

Otherwise, post what it say's in: c(or local windows drive letter):\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts file. right click and open with notepad and post.


----------



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

Speaking of Chrome:Well, now it works, but terribly. It's massively slow and glitchy so I don't know whats the problem now. It just takes forever to load and works/not works on and off. 
Most of the time the problem is just that it stays at "resolving proxy" for a very long time. I'll stick with rockmelt for now and also should I mark this solved? I don't really need chrome now- rockmelt looks practically the same.


----------



## Crizle (Oct 11, 2010)

Brinaq said:


> Speaking of Chrome:Well, now it works, but terribly. It's massively slow and glitchy so I don't know whats the problem now. It just takes forever to load and works/not works on and off.
> Most of the time the problem is just that it stays at "resolving proxy" for a very long time. I'll stick with rockmelt for now and also should I mark this solved? I don't really need chrome now- rockmelt looks practically the same.


Check Proxy settings? Do you use a proxy? Post the above, otherwise if you are happy then, close as resolved, but I think there may be a problem somewhere but need details.. for example, MAYBE, a virus/malware could have change settings in the above which I have said. Good Luck.


----------



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I have been experiencing some computer problems recently- but mostly just the computer being _really_ slow. But that's fixed now so if it were a virus i think it's gone. But there may be another virus having to do with proxy or internet. Well I'll look through that stuff, and scan my system with MalwareBytes. I'll mark it as solved.


----------

